# Koi's reiben sich an Folie



## Kimba95 (28. Okt. 2007)

Hallo,
gegen Abend, wenn unsere 5 Koi's munter werden und zum Fressen hochkommen, schwimmen sie manchmal an der Folie entlang, als würden sie sich daran reiben, sonst den ganzen Tag nicht.  
Es sieht so aus, als ob es ihnen Spaß machen würde, sie machen keinen kranken Eindruck, schwimmen sehr vergnügt und fressen noch. 
Hat jemand eine Ahnung, warum sie das machen?


----------



## koi-home-carsten (28. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Koi's reiben sich an Folie*

hallo.....ja nach deiner beschreibung kann es verschidene ursachen haben....

Parasitenbefall sowohl auch übermäßige schleimbildung auf den körper durch nitrit.... muste am besten mal nen koi zum onkel dr. bringen um einen abstrich zu machen.....

er kann dir dann sagen was sie haben...

gruß carsten


----------



## Kimba95 (28. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Koi's reiben sich an Folie*

Hallo Carsten,
Nitrit im Wasser? Kann man das auch durch einen Test messen? 
Wir haben die Koi's aus einer sehr guten Koizuchtanlage. Sie machen, wie gesagt, eigentlich keinen kranken Eindruck. Aber man weiß es nicht.


----------



## chromis (28. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Koi's reiben sich an Folie*

Ja klar kann man NO² messen, den Test gibt's in jedem Aquarienladen.

Aber bei dem Verhalten


> sie machen keinen kranken Eindruck, schwimmen sehr vergnügt und fressen noch.


und dazu noch in einem schon längere Zeit bestehenden Teich, wohl eher unwahrscheinlich.
Solange das Scheuern sehr selten auftritt, würde ich mir da keine Gedanken machen

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Dodi (28. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Koi's reiben sich an Folie*

Hallo Anja,

Nitrit kannst Du z. B. mit einem Tröpfchen-Test von "JBL" testen. 
Sofern Du noch kein Test-Set hast, solltest Du Dir unbedingt eines zulegen (z. B. bei 3, 2, 1) und die Wasserwerte regelmässig kontrollieren. Die wichtigsten Werte, die es zu messen gilt, sind:
PH, Nitrat, Nitrit, Ammonium, Gesamt- und Karbonathärte - im Sommer noch Sauerstoff. (Was vergessen? )

Leg Dir bitte ein Test-Set zu und stelle die Werte hier im Forum ein.

Wenn Deine Fische sich scheuern, ist irgendetwas nicht in Ordnung. Behalte das mal im Auge, wenn sie sich öfters scheuern gibt Schlußendlich nur ein Abstrich Gewissheit, was Deine Koi haben.


----------



## koi-home-carsten (28. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Koi's reiben sich an Folie*

hallo...na ja so wie die anderen es beschriben haben solltest es machen ...mache bitte nen wassertest.....woher solltest du denn wissen was mit dein wasser ist...selbst das sauberste wasser kann giftstoffe enthalten....
wenn giftstoffe (nitrit) enthalten ist so sind im fisch ja nun auch welche weil immer ein ausgleich statfindet.....und durch nitrit wird der stoffwechsel der fische zerstört ...(vorstellbar so gemeint das sie nicht mehr atmen können..)

wenn das nicht der fall sein sollte wie gesagt nen abstrich beim DR. auf __ parasiten und behandeln lassen.....

gruß carsten
und wenn du schon mal bei bist ...alle wasserwerte ...als mindestens die 5 wichtigsten ...im test und am besten tropfen alles ander ist zu ungenau..


----------



## WERNER 02 (31. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Koi's reiben sich an Folie*

Hi Anja

Gelegentliches blitzen ist normal und hat noch nix zu sagen. Wenns mich juckt, dann kratz ich mich auch.: 
Wenn sich dieses Verhalten nur wenige Male am Tag zeigt, vergiss es.
Ernsthaft Gedanken würde ich mir erst machen, wenn dieses blitzen mehrmals hintereinander erfolgt.
Und auch dann brauchste noch keine Panik schieben. Denn ein angepasster WW bringt da schon ,in den meisten Fällen, Abhilfe.
Nicht immer gleich zur chem. Keule greifen, oder zum Doc wetzen.Mit etwas Umsicht kriegt man sowas ganz alleine in den Griff.
Abkeschern sowie einen Abstrich machen, das alles sind Dinge die unnötigen Stress verursachen.Und bei der jetzigen Witterung sollte man solche " Scherze " unterlassen.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## koimen (31. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Koi's reiben sich an Folie*

Hallo Anja

Wie bereits angesprochen sind  sicher die Wasserwerte zu überprüfen um ein Bild darüber zu bekommen ob alles normal ist. Werner's Aussage teile ich auch......hatte doch am Anfang diese Beobachtungen auch bei mir gemacht.  Dieses kratzen war auch vorallem nach dem füttern (Manchmal "hüpften" sie sogar aus dem Wasser). Während des Tages wiederum kaum. Ich denke dies hatte bei meinen Koi's folgenden Grund; Neuer Teich<>Neue Fische = Anpassung auf diese Situation. Hatte auch "Sorgen" gemacht und meinen Berater aus der Koifarm angefragt. Er meinte damals auch abwarten und Werte überprüfen und wenns nicht schlimmer wird ist es vorallem nach dem füttern normal und nicht überzubewerten. Mittlerweile hat es sich längst gelegt und wird nur noch selten (max 1mal wöchentlich an einem Koi) beobachtet.


----------



## ra_ll_ik (1. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Koi's reiben sich an Folie*

Moin
meine scheuern sich auch ab und an. Bei mir liegt es an den Fadenalgen.
Diese scheinen doch wohl zu kitzeln....


----------



## Kimba95 (1. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Koi's reiben sich an Folie*

Hallo zusammen,
vielen Dank für Eure Antworten. Bin jetzt erst mal beruhigt und warte ab. Es ist ja noch ein relativ neuer Teich (Wassereinlaß August 2007), mit jungen Fischen. Vielleicht muß sich ja erst mal alles einleben. Einen Wassertest kann ich ja trotzdem machen, die Fische aber werde ich wohl in ihrer "Vor"-Winterruhe nicht mehr stören. Hoffe im nächsten Frühjahr ist alles in Ordnung.


----------



## koi-home-carsten (2. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Koi's reiben sich an Folie*

hallo zusammen.....ja na klaro teile ich auch die Meinung das man nicht gleich zum DR. renen sollte ....aber die wasserwerte sollte man ja nun auch mal messen auch wenn es den fischen gut geht...das gehört genau so dazu wie das füttern der fische (meine meinung) und an einen test der ja nun nicht gleich die welt kostet sollte es ja nun nicht scheitern......

Natürlich sollte man den fischen auch keinen zusetzlichen streß machen (gerade bei dieser wetter)...

Gruß Carsten


----------

